# Lane, Virginia Maid cedar hope chest restore - advice needed.



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

I was recently given an old Lane cedar hope chest. One of my neighbours needed it out of his garage. It is still in wonderfull shape. According to the serial number it was manufactured in 1970. It still has all original hardware and the only thing missing is the lock key. Luckily it is in 'unlocked' mode and the spring latch works. The box is solid aromatic cedar with Walnut veneer and false drawer fronst. The lid is solid wood (dont know what) whit a cedar liner and walnut veneer,

There is a small chip out of the corner of the lid and the walnut veneer needs touchoup here and there. Also the little insert tray needs work but thats easy.

I want to re-finish it for my teen daughter. So I have a bunch of questions.

Do I strip the exterior glossy finish of and start fresh? if so what is the best product to use?
Do I need to re-sand the cedar to 'wake-up' that wonderfull cedar aroma? or is it best to just leave it be?

Any tips, observations, advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

For the exterior, I would sand it down to bare wood and start from scratch.

I'm guessing your idea of sanding the cedar to refresh the aroma would work, but I don't have any personal experience with that.


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

I have doing some research in removing the old laquer. There is only two ways: Chemicals or sanding. Im not crazy about either option right row. So I think I'm going to try Howard's Restor-a-Finish first. Always wanted to try it. If it doesnt give the results Im hoping for I can always go the stripping/sanding route.

As for the interior I havent had much luck in finding info. I will try a light surface sanding starting with 220 grit.

Thanks for commenting Charlie.


----------

